# Fuji Absolute 3.0/flatbar road bike suggestions?



## BankerBiker (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm starting the search for a flat bar road bike. I found the fuji absolute 3.0 in a LBS and it looks like a good value. Is that a good entry level bike? What else would you suggest for a flat bar road bike around $400-$500?

Thank you


----------

